# Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2012)

*Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts​*
Hier nachzulesen - und auch nachlesenswert:
http://thomasguenther.wordpress.com/author/tglucio/


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*

Soeben die Erlaubnis von Dr. Thomas Guenther erhalten, den Text auch hier bei uns komplett zu veröffentlichen:



> *Endspurt rückwärts​*Das alte Jahr endete früh. Jedenfalls für die Betreiber des Fusionsgeschäfts zwischen den beiden deutschen Angelverbänden DAV (Deutscher Anglerverband) und VDSF (Verband Deutscher Sportfischer) . Letztgenannter nutzte seine reguläre Jahreshauptversammlung Mitte November um zu beschließen, dass der VDSF die Fusion 2012 durchführen will.
> 
> Der Wortlaut der Entschließung ist, soweit ersichtlich, nicht veröffentlicht worden. Das ist um so bedauerlicher, als über ausformulierte Entwürfe von Gründungsdokumenten abgestimmt wurde. Die interessierte Öffentlichkeit wurde lediglich mit einer Presseerklärung “informiert” (www.vdsf.de).
> 
> ...


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*

Zitat:
_"Der DAV hat im Fusionsprozess durch das rabiate Agieren des  VDSF-Präsidenten leidvolle Erfahrungen gemacht. So steht zu befürchten,  dass das DAV-Präsidium den Fusionsplan jetzt auf Biegen und Brechen  durchdrücken will, selbst wenn zentrale Fragen, wie etwa die  Fortexistenz der Gewässerpools, ungeklärt bleiben. 

Für ostdeutsche Angler sind die “Errungenschaften” des DAV wie der  Gewässerpool ein wichtiger Teil ihres Anglerstolzes. Diese  Errungenschaften stehen jetzt zum Ausverkauf."_ 

Diese Bedenken hätte ich gern erläutert. Wie schon einige Male hier im Board diskutiert, hat ein Bundesverband keinerlei Einfluss auf Landesentscheidungen, die Pools, Schonzeiten etc. betreffen. Siehe Bayern. Die lassen sich vom VDSF überhaupt nicht reinreden.

Mich wundert, dass der Autor nicht einen anderen, in meinen Augen wesentlich kritischeren Punkt thematisiert: Der DAV ist meiner Meinung nach bzgl. C&R erheblich liberaler eingestellt als der VDSF. Hier erwarte ich nach einer Fusion mehr Konfliktpotential.


----------



## Angel-Ralle (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



krickfan schrieb:


> Zitat:
> _"Der DAV hat im Fusionsprozess durch das rabiate Agieren des  VDSF-Präsidenten leidvolle Erfahrungen gemacht. So steht zu befürchten,  dass das DAV-Präsidium den Fusionsplan jetzt auf Biegen und Brechen  durchdrücken will, selbst wenn zentrale Fragen, wie etwa die  Fortexistenz der Gewässerpools, ungeklärt bleiben.
> 
> Für ostdeutsche Angler sind die “Errungenschaften” des DAV wie der  Gewässerpool ein wichtiger Teil ihres Anglerstolzes. Diese  Errungenschaften stehen jetzt zum Ausverkauf."_
> ...



@krickfan,

bei allem gebotenem Respekt gegenüber solch einem Projekt, wie hier "Fusion zweier Dachverbände der Angler", welche eine ganz entscheidende Prägung durch die Gesellschaftssysteme in denen sie gegründet wurden [... zur Erinnerung: der VDSF der sich als Rechtsnachfolger des "Reichsverband Deutscher Sportfischer“ und des Deutschen AnglerBundes sieht und andererseits der DAV (als völlig neue Organisationsform, nicht nach bürgerlichen Gesetzen gebildet !!!) erfahren haben,  sind die von Dir aufgeführten Punkte doch wahre "Nebenkriegsschauplätze".
Es geht doch primär nicht um soetwas, sondern um demokratische Verfahrensweisen (auch wenn die sich im DAV in den letzten 15 Jahren wieder etwas verloren hatten) um Funktionärstum und Klüngelwirtschaft (nmM in beiden Dachverbänden und in den allermeisten LV vorhanden!!!), wenn also jemand kommt und solche Sachen einfordert - wird ER zurechtgestutzt werden! Der eine brutal und offensichtlich, der andere subtil und unterschwelig - je nachdem, wie es gerade angezeigt ist und der Situation entspricht.
Was denkst Du, warum die Fusion nicht vor 5, 6, oder 7 Jahren gestartet ist???
Weil Bernd Mikulin und Thomas Meinelt zu schwer gegen die Vormachtstellung der VDSF-Öberen gehalten haben.

So, das war es ersteinmal, sonst schreibe ich mich in Rage ob der "menschlichen Unvernunft"!|gr:


----------



## Zoddl (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



krickfan schrieb:


> Diese Bedenken hätte ich gern erläutert. Wie schon einige Male hier im Board diskutiert, hat ein Bundesverband keinerlei Einfluss auf Landesentscheidungen, die Pools, Schonzeiten etc. betreffen. Siehe Bayern. Die lassen sich vom VDSF überhaupt nicht reinreden.
> 
> Mich wundert, dass der Autor nicht einen anderen, in meinen Augen wesentlich kritischeren Punkt thematisiert: Der DAV ist meiner Meinung nach bzgl. C&R erheblich liberaler eingestellt als der VDSF. Hier erwarte ich nach einer Fusion mehr Konfliktpotential.


Musst du nicht verstehen, wenn du das nicht möchtest! Wolltest du doch bisher auch nicht. 

Davon ab geht es um "_den Verlust von Errungenschaften_"... hat der DAV C&R an seinen Gewässern das Recht auf Ausübung des C&R errungen? Nicht, oder?

Hat der DAV bzw. die Landesverbände den Pool mittels erheblich finanziellem Aufwand erhalten können? Eindeutig ja!

Warum also sollte man hier wieder erneut fruchtlos über C&R plänkeln?


----------



## gründler (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Warum also sollte man hier wieder erneut fruchtlos über C&R plänkeln?


 
Um diesen trööt von anfang an in neue richtungen zu lenken,um dann anderen wieder vorzuwerfen sie würden nicht Sachlich beim thema bleiben.


#6http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbHC8OjSTm0



|wavey:


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



gründler schrieb:


> Um diesen trööt von anfang an in neue richtungen zu lenken,um dann anderen wieder vorzuwerfen sie würden nicht Sachlich beim thema bleiben.
> 
> 
> #6http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SbHC8OjSTm0
> ...



Ich habe keinerlei Beziehung zum VDSF oder zum DAV. Mir ist es völlig Wurscht, ob diese beiden Vereine fusionieren, implodieren, explodieren ...

Ich bin Mitglied in einem Verein, der nicht ganz billig ist, aber sehr gut besetzte Seen und Fließgewässer exklusiv für seine Mitglieder bewirtschaftet. Außerhalb dieses Vereins angle ich kaum.

Bin hier also nur interessierter Zaungast, der nichts in irgendwelche Richtungen steuern will. Allerdings habe ich etwas Hintergrundwissen darüber, wie Deutschland angelpolitisch tickt. Und da erkenne ich nicht die Gefährdung der Pools durch den VDSF. Ich warte aber gern, ob mir diesen Zusammenhang noch irgendwann jemand (vielleicht der Autor ??) erklären kann.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



krickfan schrieb:


> Mir ist es völlig Wurscht, ob diese beiden Vereine fusionieren, implodieren, explodieren ...
> .


 
Dann bin ich vielleicht ein bißchen dumm|kopfkrat, aber wat willste dann hier?
Gruß A.


----------



## kxxxkfxx (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich vielleicht ein bißchen dumm|kopfkrat, aber wat willste dann hier?
> Gruß A.



Mich etwas einmischen, wenn Unwahrheiten verbreitet werden. Da nehmen sich nämlich beide Seiten überhaupt nix.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



> Und da erkenne ich nicht die Gefährdung der Pools durch den VDSF


Diese Wege wurde schon mehrmals aufgezeigt und ausdiskutiert - Du musst ja die Argumente nicht glauben, das ist Dein gutes Recht.

Darum gehts dem Autor wohl aber auch nicht in erster Linie - sondern  wohl eher darum, dass die Bundesverbände und deren Präsidenten und Präsidien sich als unfähig (unwillig?) gezeigt haben, die Angler mitzunehmen in eine (war ja mal versprochen) gleichberechigte Fusion auf Augenhöhe ohne Zeitdruck und unter festschreiben angelpolitischer Richtlinien..

Und die Landesverbände bis heute nicht kapieren, dass sie trotz dem, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, einen starken Bundesverband brauchen, um weitere Restriktionen aus Berlin (Rot-Grün droht ja bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl wieder, das letzte Mal haben die uns das Staatsziel Tierschutz mit all den bekannten Folgen beschert) oder Brüssel rechtzeitig erkennen oder bekämpfen zu können.

Denn wenn aus Bund oder aus Europa Einschränkungen kommen, MÜSSEN die in den Ländern umgesetzt werden - egal was da welche "starken" Landesverbände für Kopfstände machen.

Siehe aktuell S-H mit der zusätzlichen Fischereiabgabe für alle Nicht-S-Hler - beide Landesverbände dagegen, dennoch gekommen.

Starke Bundesverbände mit einer klaren angelpolitischen Haltung hätten da mithelfen können, das über Berlin zu verhindern über die jeweiligen Parteien, Medien und vernünftige Öffentlichkeitsarbeit...

Statt dessen werden wir also einen Bundesverband bekommen, den eigentlich keiner will, ohne angelpolitische Richtlinie, ohne Einfluss auf Politik, Medien oder Gesellschaft, sondern wie heute damit beschäftigt, sich selber zu blamieren..


Ich muss zugeben, dass ich einmal Befürworter einer Fusion zu einem starken Bundesverband war.

Nach allem was ich in den letzten Jahren und Monaten mitgekriegt habe, bin ich inzwischen ein klarer Gegner einer Fusion aus den jetzigen Verbänden (Land wie Bund, VDSF wie DAV)...

Es müsste sich ein komplett unabhängiger Verband aus/mit unbelasteten und respektablen Leuten gründen, dem sich dann die Landesverbände anschliessen könnten, welche die gleichen angelpolitischen Grundüberzeugungen teilen - und der Rest der Verbandslandschaft soll sich einfach..............................


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*

OT und das persönliche gelöscht - und bitte zukünftig hier beim Thema bleiben,..
Danke..


----------



## Zoddl (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und die Landesverbände bis heute nicht kapieren, dass sie trotz dem, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache ist, einen starken Bundesverband brauchen, um weitere Restriktionen aus Berlin (Rot-Grün droht ja bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl wieder, das letzte Mal haben die uns das Staatsziel Tierschutz mit all den bekannten Folgen beschert) *oder Brüssel rechtzeitig erkennen oder bekämpfen zu können.*


... das kuriose an Brüssel ist, das dort P.M. als Präsident des EAA ohnehin bereits präsent ist und, laut Verbandshomepage, eben dort "vehementest" für die Interessen der europäischen Anglerschaft eintritt. 
In diesem Zusammenhang mit dem InfoArtikel über die EAA auf www.vdsf.de, wirkt das Fusionsargument der "einen, starken Stimme" gegenüber Brüssel ohnehin merkwürdig.


Ob dieser Präsidentenposten irgendeine Rolle bei den "Fusionsbegründungen" gespielt hat bzw. benutzt wurde, täte mich wirklich mal interessieren.


Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## ivo (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: Dr. Thomas Guenther zur Fusion: Endspurt rückwärts*

Mich würde interessieren warum man aus dem EAF austreten will. Aber der Verband hat wohl was gegen eine Führungsrolle des VDSF. Vielleicht wissen da einige mehr über den VDSF als ihnen lieb ist...


----------

